# My top 10 Beethoven pieces



## caters

Here are my top 10 Beethoven pieces

1. Beethoven's 5th Symphony





This is my favorite of Beethoven's pieces. I love how he is able to take such a short motif(4 notes, 3 eighths followed by a quarter note, descending third) and develop an entire symphony out of that 1 little bit of rhythm and melody. If you are counting piano transcriptions only, this is perhaps the most difficult piece for the pianist because it is very octave heavy, especially in the very well known first movement.

2. Moonlight Sonata

The first movement sounds so peaceful, like you are sitting by a lake on a full moon. The second movement sounds happy, quite unusual of Beethoven outside of his early works. But I guess if he made the second movement emotional, it would be too much emotion for the sonata. But the third movement sounds to me like the hours before death, when you know that somebody is going to die but it is still very tragic to you. And Beethoven actually thought of death when he wrote the Moonlight Sonata. I see a lot of parallels between death and the third movement.

Quiet but agitated --- In emotional state but not letting it out
Presto --- Short time before the person is gone for good
Adagio towards the end --- Moment of death
Forte near the repeat --- Finally letting the stress out.

3. Pathetique Sonata

This is the sonata that I am orchestrating as well as getting to full tempo on the piano. Besides the speed of the notes in the Allegro, the most difficult part is the sudden dynamic changes. If the first movement was entirely in 4/4 time, the Allegro sections would be Presto. And Presto is always a tricky tempo for me to reach.

4. Turkish March

This is one piece that I haven't really heard the original orchestral version of, just the piano transcription. I think the trickiest part about this piece is that you have grace notes leading to an octave. That I think is trickier than the Allegro tempo and I personally only do that octave to octave slide that starts the grace note passage as octaves(4-1 fingering for an octave is about as uncomfortable for me as a 5-1 fingering for a ninth that you play static(so the 2 notes simultaneous). It really stretches those tendons and ligaments in my hand).

5. Flute Sonata in Bb





This is my favorite early Beethoven piece and the earliest composed work to show up in my top 10. It has that Mozart feel without being by Mozart.

6. Grosse Fuge





This isn't my favorite fugue(my favorite fugue is written by Bach), but it is the only standalone fugue that I know Beethoven composed. Doesn't mean he didn't compose other standalone fugues though. He originally composed this as a fifth movement for one of his string quartets but he was suggested to make the fugue a separate work from the string quartet.

7. Fur Elise

This is the first intermediate level Beethoven piece that I played. I have seen it by a name other than Fur Elise or Bagatelle in A minor(I think it is Alumblatt or something similar). But I usually see it by the name Fur Elise.

8. Appassionata Sonata





This sounds very dark because it is in F minor and it starts low. I like listening to it but I'm not sure if I would want to play it. Those legato octaves look impossible without the pedal(skip by a third in between octaves). In contrast, the Octave Etude by Chopin looks much easier in technique because I can actually reach a ninth and so I can do legato octaves that require movement by steps without having to use the pedal(I have even tried to do the C major scale up and down this way with legato octaves because you never know when that will be useful in advanced piano playing).

9. Symphony no. 9





No list of best Beethoven pieces would be complete without Symphony no. 9. I like it, although this isn't my favorite symphony(No. 1 at the list, Beethoven's 5th, is my favorite symphony). It has perhaps the best musical interpretation of joy out there though. And the Ode to Joy is a very famous theme from this symphony. Every pianist at some point plays Ode to Joy.

10. Sonatina in G

This is perhaps Beethoven's most well known sonatina. I prefer his sonatas both for playing and listening to but I can easily see this as a bridge between the easiest Mozart sonatas and the Notebook for Anna Magdalena Bach. I think I even played the first movement of it years ago when I was a beginner.

What do you think of my top 10 Beethoven pieces? And yes, I know I included 2 of his symphonies here but the vast majority of what I have here is for either piano solo, or a small group of players.


----------



## Bulldog

My Top Three:
Piano Sonata no. 29 "Hammerklavier"
Symphony no. 9
Symphony no. 7

Concerning the list of Caters, well, it's his list. I am surprised that he includes the Sonatina, Fur Elise, and Flute Sonata.


----------



## MusicSybarite

I chose a work for each musical form or ensemble (except the string quartet). Mine are these:

Symphony No. 7
Missa Solemnis
Grosse Fuge
String quartet No. 14
Piano concerto No. 5
Piano sonata No. 23 _Appassionata_
Coriolan Overture
Piano trio No. 7 Archduke
Cello sonata No. 3
Violin sonata No. 9 Kreutzer


----------



## flamencosketches

Well, I haven't heard them all. So take this with as many grains of salt as necessary.

String Quartet op.59, no.1
"Pathetique" Sonata
"Waldstein" Sonata
Symphony no.3 "Eroica"
Symphony no.6 "Pastoral"
String Quartet op.135
Missa Solemnis
Piano Concerto no.5
"Appassionata" Sonata
Piano Sonata no.15 in D major "Pastorale"

Can't go wrong with anything he wrote I say...


----------



## Art Rock

flamencosketches said:


> Can't go wrong with anything he wrote I say...


I don't agree with that. At all. More than any other famous composer, my appreciation for Beethoven's compositions varies from "excellent" to "please, don't".

My ten favourites, roughly in order from the top:

Symphony 6
Violin concerto
Symphony 5
String quartet 16
Piano concerto 3
"Pathetique" Sonata
String quartet 14
"Appassionata" Sonata
String quartet 15
"Moonlight" Sonata


----------



## AeolianStrains

Art Rock said:


> I don't agree with that. At all. More than any other famous composer, my appreciation for Beethoven's compositions varies from "excellent" to "please, don't".
> 
> My ten favourites, roughly in order from the top:
> 
> Symphony 6
> Violin concerto
> Symphony 5
> String quartet 16
> Piano concerto 3
> "Pathetique" Sonata
> String quartet 14
> "Appassionata" Sonata
> String quartet 15
> "Moonlight" Sonata


What are your ten most loathed? (Hopefully not to detract from the OP too much, but I am genuinely curious.)


----------



## flamencosketches

As am I. I'd love to hear the "no please don't" side of Beethoven :lol:

As I mentioned, I haven't heard it all. But I love all that I have.


----------



## Art Rock

AeolianStrains said:


> What are your ten most loathed? (Hopefully not to detract from the OP too much, but I am genuinely curious.)


Symphony 9, Missa Solemnis, Triple concerto, Cello sonatas (all 5), Piano concerto 2, Fuer Elise.

Yes, I have them all on CD (when I started buying classical CD's in the 80s, Beethoven was a natural starting point), and yes, i have tried them many times (the last one not on purpose, but the involuntary exposure is immense).

Well, you asked.


----------



## flamencosketches

Hmm, interesting. I listened to a cello sonata this morning for the first time and really liked it. 

I love the Missa, and don't care for the 9th symphony much either. Haven't heard the triple concerto, but have heard nothing but bad things. I like the 2nd piano concerto. I learned to play Für Elise on piano and now I can't stand it either :lol: 

Thank you for sating our curiosity!


----------



## AeolianStrains

Art Rock said:


> Symphony 9, Missa Solemnis, Triple concerto, Cello sonatas (all 5), Piano concerto 2, Fuer Elise.
> 
> Yes, I have them all on CD (when I started buying classical CD's in the 80s, Beethoven was a natural starting point), and yes, i have tried them many times (the last one not on purpose, but the involuntary exposure is immense).
> 
> Well, you asked.


They're all ones I understand someone not liking, except the 9th which you explained in the other thread. So thanks for the list.


----------



## Bulldog

Art Rock said:


> Symphony 9, Missa Solemnis, Triple concerto, Cello sonatas (all 5), Piano concerto 2, Fuer Elise.


I love the op. 5 cello sonatas but can do without the remaining 3.


----------



## Potiphera

I like all of Beethoven's piano concerto's , particularly the 4th, I also like his late string quartets. Only the 1st and 2nd and 3rd of his symphonies. I dislike symphony no. 7, and the chorus at the end of the 9th symphony, always puts me in mind of frenzied poodles yapping.


----------



## Sonata

Potiphera said:


> I like all of Beethoven's piano concerto's , particularly the 4th, I also like his late string quartets. Only the 1st and 2nd and 3rd of his symphonies. I dislike symphony no. 7, and the chorus at the end of the 9th symphony, always puts me in mind of frenzied poodles yapping.


Yes. Love the first 3 movements of 9. The final movement is a tremendous disappointment


----------



## AnthonyAlcott

1. Symphony 9
2. Hammerklavier
3. Symphony 7
4. Waldstein
5. Symphony 5
6. String Quartet 15
7. String Quartet 11
8. Symphony 3
9. Appassionata
10. Moonlight/Les Adieux, can't decide


----------



## Ras

*My Beethoven Top 10 (for some of the works I have listed favorite recordings.)*

Emperor concerto (Gould/Stokowski - Ashkenazy/Solti - R. Serkin/Bernstein (Columbia/Sony))
Eroica symphony (Solti/Chicago - F. Brüggen live in Rotterdam 2011 on Glossa)
3 Razumovsky String Quartets (Quartetto Italiano)
Appassionata Sonata 
Spring Sonata for violin and piano (Capucon with Frank Brailey on Virgin)
3rd cello sonata 
3rd piano concerto
Quintet, opus 16 for oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn and piano


----------



## SixFootScowl

Mine in no particular order:

Symphony 1, 
Symphony 3, 
Symphony 5, 
Symphony 6, 
Symphony 9,
Missa Solemnis, 
Fidelio, 
Choral Fantasia, 
Music to Goethe's Tragedy Egmont, and 
Creatures of Prometheus


----------



## Olias

I'd probably listen to Beethoven's 7th ten times.


----------



## tdc

These are my favorites

Piano Concerto 3
Piano Concerto 4
Archduke Trio
Piano Sonata No. 1


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Triple Concerto
Piano Concerto No.4
Cello Sonata No. 3
Symphony No.5
Symphony no.6


----------



## Xisten267

My favorites today, in chronological order:

1. Symphony No. 3 "Eroica";
2. Symphony No. 5;
3. Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral";
4. Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor";
5. Piano Sonata No. 31;
6. Piano Sonata No. 32;
7. Missa Solemnis;
8. Symphony No. 9 "Choral";
9. String Quartet No. 15;
10. String Quartet No. 14.


----------



## MarkW

In no particular order

Missa (Klemperer)
Piano Concerto No 4 (Schnabel/Stock/CSO)
Eroica (Toscanini 1949)
Quartet Opus 127 (Yale)
Leonore Overture No 3 (Schmidt-Isserstedt/VPO)
Piano Sonata Op 111 (Rangell)
Piano Sonata Op 109 (Brendel)
Ninth Symphony (Munch/BSO)
Symphony 8 (Schmidt-Isserstedt/VPO)
Quartet Op 131 (various or Bernstein/VPO)

Honorable mentions

Violin Cto (Menuhin/Furtwangler/Philharmonia)
Piano Cto No 1 (Fleischer/Szell)
Piano Sonata Op 2 No 3 (Ashkenazy)
Quartet Op 18 No 5 (Guarneri or others)
Quartet Op 130/133 (Italiano)
Hammerklavier Sonata (Rosen)
Quartet Op 135 (Guarneri)


----------



## brahmsgirl

Top six (other works I like equally, I basically like B. very much in general) 
1. Symphony 9
2. Symphony 7
3. Symphony 5 
4. Violin Concerto 
5. Symphony 6 
6. Fidelio


----------



## DBLee

Syms 6, 7
SQs 12-16 (inc. Grosse Fugue)
VC
PC 5
Egmont Overture


----------



## chill782002

Tough one, although I can't claim to be that familiar with his more obscure works.

1. Symphony No 7
2. Piano Sonata No 21 "Waldstein"
3. Piano Concerto No 5 "Emperor"
4. Symphony No 5
5. "Ghost" Trio
6. Symphony No 3
7. Piano Sonata No 29 "Hammerklavier"
8. Symphony No 6
9. Piano Sonata No 17 "Tempest"
10. Violin Concerto


----------



## pianozach

Symphony No. 3 "Eroica"
Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67. "Fate"
Piano Sonata No. 14 in C♯ minor (“Moonlight Sonata”) 
Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Symphony No. 9 "Choral"
Symphony No. 7 
Piano Concerto No. 4 in G Major Op.50
String Quartet in F Major Op.59, no.1
Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13 “Pathetique”
Piano Sonata No. 28, Op. 101


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> I don't agree with that. At all. More than any other famous composer, my appreciation for Beethoven's compositions varies from "excellent" to "please, don't".





AeolianStrains said:


> What are your ten most loathed? (Hopefully not to detract from the OP too much, but I am genuinely curious.)


Jeffrey Arlo Brown, Van Magazine, not only came up with a *Beethoven's 10 Worst Pieces - Ranked*, but gives explanations as to *why*.

https://van-us.atavist.com/beethovens-10-worst-pieces


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

No particular order:

Diabelli Variations
Sonata 29
Symphony 3
Symphony 6
Symphony 9
Piano Concerto 4
Piano Concerto 5
String Quartet 13 with Grosse Fuge
String Quartet 15
Archduke Trio


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Current, no particular order:

Triple Concerto
Piano Concerto no. 1
Piano Concerto no. 3
Piano Concerto no. 4
Symphony no. 2
Symphony no. 3
Symphony no. 5
Symphony no. 9
Cello Sonata no. 3
Leonore Overture no. 3


----------



## Ethereality

flamencosketches said:


> I love the Missa, and don't care for the 9th symphony much either.


The experts say the 9th symphony is the best one. I guess I'm not an expert.


----------



## MusicSybarite

pianozach said:


> Jeffrey Arlo Brown, Van Magazine, not only came up with a *Beethoven's 10 Worst Pieces - Ranked*, but gives explanations as to *why*.
> 
> https://van-us.atavist.com/beethovens-10-worst-pieces


Triple Concerto one of his worst pieces according to that guy? I couldn't disagree more.


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> I don't agree with that. At all. More than any other famous composer, my appreciation for Beethoven's compositions varies from "excellent" to "please, don't".
> 
> My ten favourites, roughly in order from the top:
> 
> Symphony 6
> Violin concerto
> Symphony 5
> String quartet 16
> Piano concerto 3
> "Pathetique" Sonata
> String quartet 14
> "Appassionata" Sonata
> String quartet 15
> "Moonlight" Sonata





Ethereality said:


> The experts say the 9th symphony is the best one. I guess I'm not an expert.


As I've read most experts say that *Symphony No. 3 "Eroica" *is the best of Beethoven. Some lists have it as the best symphony ever, although many give the top spot to the *New World Symphony No. 9* by *Dvorak*.


----------



## pianozach

MusicSybarite said:


> Triple Concerto one of his worst pieces according to that guy? I couldn't disagree more.


LOL.

He gave his reasons. Now, tell me why it *doesn't* suck. Tell me why it's great.

BTW, some critics love bashing the stuff they critique. It's simply more fun to criticize.


----------



## Sad Al

Piano Sonata No. 14 in C♯ minor (“Moonlight Sonata”)
Für Elise
Piano Concerto No. 3 in C Minor Op.37
Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13 “Pathetique”
Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, Op. 57 “Appassionata”
Piano Sonata No. 1
Piano Sonata Op 111
String Quartet 13 with Grosse Fuge
Piano Sonata Op 110
Piano Sonata Op 109

His best was Piano Sonata No. 14 in C♯ minor (“Moonlight Sonata”), although Lennon's Lucy in the sky was an improvement


----------



## Caryatid

I can't settle on a list of ten, but I'd certainly include the following five:

Symphony No. 8
Cello Sonata No. 3
Piano Sonata No. 18 _Hunt_
Piano Sonata No. 8 _Pathetique_
Bagatelles Op. 126

It's not that I don't enjoy the more monumental works, but I prefer it when his ambition and vision operate within compact forms.


----------



## ORigel

My favorite Beethoven pieces are all late works:

1. String Quartet No. 13 with Grosse Fuge
2. Grosse Fuge (as a stand-alone)
3. String Quartet No. 14
4. String Quartet No. 15
5. String Quartet No. 12
6. String Quartet No. 13 with alternative finale
7. Symphony No. 9
8. String Quartet No. 16
9. Piano Sonata No. 30
10. Piano Sonata No. 32

If you count Opus 130/33 as one work, it leaves room for two more:

9/11. Piano Sonata No. 29 "Hammerklavier"
10/12. Missa Solemnis


----------



## Gray Bean

Diabelli Variations
Hammerklavier Sonata
Missa Solemnis
Appassionata Sonata
Triple Concerto 
Fidelio 
Symphony No. 3
Symphony No. 7
Symphony No. 9
String Quartet, Opus 132

Limiting this list to 10 was really difficult.


----------



## Owen David

For me the Piano Concerto No. 4 has to be in there somewhere. Sheer bliss. Sometimes though it's played too heavily.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Sad Al said:


> His best was Piano Sonata No. 14 in C♯ minor ("Moonlight Sonata"), although Lennon's Lucy in the sky was an improvement


Can't tell if you're being serious, but anyway don't you mean Because?


----------



## CnC Bartok

Symphony No.7
Piano Concerto No.4
String Quartet Op.132
Piano Sonata No.21 (Waldstein)
Missa solemnis
King Stephen incidental music
An die ferne Geliebte
Archduke Trio
Violin Sonata No.9 (Kreutzer)
Meeresstille und gluckliche Fahrt

Trying, probably unsuccessfully, to choose one per format!

Bloody impossible question otherwise!


----------



## Caesura

Not in any particular order:

Missa Solemnis
Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"
Symphony No. 4
Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Symphony No. 9
Symphony No. 7
Piano Sonata No. 8 "Pathetique"
Piano Sonata No. 14 "Moonlight"
Für Elise
Triple Concerto


----------



## Josquin13

I can't get my list down to fewer than 13 top works, sorry, but in my defense Beethoven composed more than "10 top works":

--Piano Concerto No. 1, Op. 15, & my 6 favorite recordings (it's one of my favorite works by Beethoven):

























--Piano Concerto No. 3, Op. 37: I chose No. 3 over No. 4 primarily for the beautiful Largo movement in No. 3, which no pianist I've heard plays more insightfully than Artur Schnabel:








Although Claudio Arrau & a few others get close: 




























--Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor", Op. 73: 



. IMO, there are only a few pianists that play the 2nd movement as beautifully as Claudio Arrau, with Haitink, and late in his career with Davis. What separates Arrau from most others is that he has the wisdom to enter very faintly on the piano in the adagio movement. Unfortunately, many pianists enter too loudly here, and it doesn't work, in my view: 



.
Like Arrau, Rudolf Serkin has a deep understanding of the middle movement & the rest of the concerto, & here performs live with Rafael Kubelik on the Orfeo label--this is a great recording of the 5th: 



So too does Edwin Fischer, with Wilhelm Furtwängler: 




--Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke", Op. 97: I picked the "Archduke" for it's beautiful 3rd movement: 












--Violin Sonata No. 5 "Spring", Op. 24: David Oistrakh is my favorite in this sonata, with pianist Lev Oborin: 




--Symphony No. 6 "Pastorale":





















--Symphony No. 7: The interplay between the authentic valveless Viennese brass and winds makes a big difference in the 7th symphony, Beethoven's most Handel-influenced symphony: which greatly benefits from the older, more rustic sounding horns that Beethoven composed the work for (with Handel in mind): 




--Symphony No. 9:





























--Missa Solemnis: 




--Piano Sonata no.14, Op. 27, No. 2 "Moonlight": Here are six favorite performances of mine, although in regards to Emil Gilels' Moonlight, I prefer his live 1969 Carnegie Hall performance & the live Melodiya disc over the 1980s DG studio recording linked below:
EDIT: Here is the Gilels' live Melodiya disc: 



.

























--Piano Sonata no. 30, Op. 109:













--Piano Sonata no. 31, Op. 110: For me, Youra Guller, Rudolf Serkin (on the "Unreleased Studio recordings"), and Sviatoslav Richter are all great in this late sonata: 



https://www.amazon.com/Serkin-Unreleased-Studio-Recordings-Beethoven/dp/B000002A8G

--String Quartet No. 15, Op. 132--My pick for Beethoven's single greatest work, arguably even greater than the choral 9th & Missa Solemnis: 



. The seven best modern performances I've heard of this quartet have come from the Smetana Quartet (where I slightly prefer their later Denon recording), Alban Berg Quartet (live & in the studio), Takacs Quartet, Quartetto Italiano, and the Gewandhaus Quartet (on NCA, though the Süske Quartet is excellent, too, & play in the same time honored Leipzig tradition that goes back to Beethoven's time). 





Extras: four Beethoven pieces that don't get the credit they deserve, IMO:

--Violin Sonata No. 10, Op. 96: 



--Piano Sonata No. 27, Op. 90: 



--Eroica Variations, Op. 35: 



--All of his piano trios (



), but No. 6, Op. 70, no. 2, for starters: 




Lastly, the only time that Beethoven directly quotes from a contemporary (though recently deceased) composer in his opus, and one of the most beautiful, heartfelt movements in all 32 Piano Sonatas--by the way, the sonata is an elegy or homage to Mozart, in my view (as there is evidence that supports this throughout the sonata, if you listen closely): Opus 13: 



.


----------



## Gray Bean

I must put PC No. 4 on my list as well. My favorite of the 5.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

MusicSybarite said:


> Triple Concerto one of his worst pieces according to that guy? I couldn't disagree more.


I'm with you on this one, so I don't have any desire to read his comments.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Ethereality said:


> The experts say the 9th symphony is the best one. I guess I'm not an expert.


Me three, though I doubt all experts take that view. It's a piece I can admire for its originality and craft, but I've never been able to learn to love it as I do most of its predecessors and most of the concertos.


----------



## hammeredklavier

Josquin13 said:


> Lastly, the *only time* that Beethoven directly quotes from a contemporary (though recently deceased) composer in his opus, Opus 13:
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's an interesting way to look at it. But if you look closely:
Mozart died in 1791,
Beethoven wrote Op.13 "Pathetique" in 1798,
Op.31 No.2 "Tempest" in 1802,
Op.51 "Waldstein" in 1804,
Op.57 "Appassionata" in 1805,
you'll notice faint traces of Mozart in the subsequent works as well:

K457 Adagio / Op.13 "Pathetique"
Fantasie K397 / Op.31 No.2 "Tempest"
K394 Prelude / Op.51 "Waldstein" 
Fantasie K475 / Op.57 "Appassionata"
Fantasie K475 / Op.57 "Appassionata"

Btw, I read somewhere once that the A flat major andante from Fantasie K608 for mechanical organ, (which Beethoven studied at the time he was writing Pathetique) was probably another source of inspiration for the sonata's slow movement. 
I consider these sonatas stunning masterpieces, btw.


----------



## pianozach

Sad Al said:


> Piano Sonata No. 14 in C♯ minor ("Moonlight Sonata")
> Für Elise
> Piano Concerto No. 3 in C Minor Op.37
> Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13 "Pathetique"
> Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, Op. 57 "Appassionata"
> Piano Sonata No. 1
> Piano Sonata Op 111
> String Quartet 13 with Grosse Fuge
> Piano Sonata Op 110
> Piano Sonata Op 109
> 
> His best was Piano Sonata No. 14 in C♯ minor ("Moonlight Sonata"), although Lennon's Lucy in the sky was an improvement


Is it OK that I point out that your list is almost ALL piano works?

It's 8 Piano Sonatas,
1 Piano Concerto, and
1 String Quartet.

Oh, and it was John Lennon's _*Because*_ that was inspired by the Moonlight Sonata.


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> Jeffrey Arlo Brown, Van Magazine, not only came up with a *Beethoven's 10 Worst Pieces - Ranked*, but gives explanations as to *why*.
> 
> https://van-us.atavist.com/beethovens-10-worst-pieces


*10. Triple Concerto for Violin, Cello, Piano and Orchestra in C, Op. 56
*" . . . lacks much invention or development. It only sounds like good Beethoven in flashes, like the ominous opening and pretty second movement . . ."

*9. "Gratulations-Menuet" in Eb for Orchestra, WoO3*
" . . . clunky . . . too many punctuating final chords for such a brief and silly work."

*8. Allegro and Minuet in G for Two Flutes, WoO 26*
" . . . Thirds. Thirds. THIRDS! If Beethoven had any other idea in this piece, I can't find it."

*7. "Grenadiermarsch" in F for Mechanical Clock, Hess 107*
". . . this musical clock is cute for about 30 seconds. Then you realize that it's just dressing up a dumb march . . ."

*6. "Prüfung des Küssens," Aria for Bass and Orchestra, WoO 89*
"Comedic pieces are fine-as long as they're actually funny."

*5. Sonatina for Mandolin and Piano in C Major, WoO 44a*
". . . invents a branch of music that was foreign to Beethoven's era: awful bluegrass Muzak."

*4. "Für Elise" WoO 59*
"Think "Für Elise" is good? . . . "

*3. Bundeslied "In allen guten Stunden" Op. 122*
". . . irritating staccato winds, and things don't get better when the chorus enters."

*2. "Wellington's Victory" Op. 91*
" . . . Ham-fisted, tinny, obnoxious . . . "

*1. Trio for Two Oboes and English Horn in C Major, Op. 87*
"….as much as I love the oboe, the instrumentation of this work is inhumane. Even professional recordings are out of tune. How could they not be? The Trio is also harmonically banal and melodically forgettable. And, at four movements-organized symphony-style-and nearly 20 minutes long, it's a total slog. By the "cheeky" grace notes and figuration in the finale, you'll be in need of a hot shower."


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

^I like the Triple Concerto quite a bit, it was one of the first Beethoven works I heard. I would nominate piano “sonatas” 19 and 20, which belong nowhere near the canon of the real 30 masterpieces.


----------



## Xisten267

pianozach said:


> Jeffrey Arlo Brown, Van Magazine, not only came up with a *Beethoven's 10 Worst Pieces - Ranked*, but gives explanations as to *why*.
> 
> https://van-us.atavist.com/beethovens-10-worst-pieces


Curious, but the person who did the list doesn't seem to know what she's talking about if she places a masterpiece such as the _Triple Concerto_ in it. And I agree that _Für Elise_ is not one of Beethoven's greatest pieces, but it has it's charm and surely doesn't belong in a top 10 worst also IMO.



Sad Al said:


> His best was Piano Sonata No. 14 in C♯ minor ("Moonlight Sonata"), although Lennon's Lucy in the sky was an improvement


No, and definitely no. In my opinion of course.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Mine too, the fact that I'm from Liverpool myself notwithstanding.


----------



## pianozach

Allerius said:


> Curious, but the person who did the list doesn't seem to know what she's talking about if she places a masterpiece such as the _Triple Concerto_ in it. And I agree that _Für Elise_ is not one of Beethoven's greatest pieces, but it has it's charm and surely doesn't belong in a top 10 worst also IMO.


You'll have to make your own version of the list. It's pretty rare that someone makes a BEST or WORST list that everyone agrees with.


----------



## CnC Bartok

"Was ich scheisse ist besser als du je gedacht!”

A sensible and erudite response to what Beethoven's worst is worth!


----------



## Scriamedtmaninov

In no particular order:

1) Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, op. 106 "Hammerklavier" (greatest piano slow movement of all time?)
2) Piano Sonata No. 30 in E major, op. 109 (the theme-and-variations finale is one of LvB's most beautiful creations)
3) String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, op. 130/133 (including the Grosse Fuge of course)
4) String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
5) String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, op. 132
6) String Quartet No. 7 in F major, op. 59/1 " Razumovsky 1" (greatest of the non-late quartets?)
7) Piano Trio No. 6 in E-flat major, op. 70/2 (less famous compared to the nicknamed "Ghost" and "Archduke" but one of LvB's most underrated chamber works)
8) Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major, op. 69 (the master of the genre needs at least one represented here)
9) "Kreutzer" Sonata for Violin and Piano, op. 47
10) Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, op. 55 "Eroica" (it's Beethoven so I couldn't complete the list without a symphony)


----------



## Coach G

Favorite Beethoven:

1. Symphony #6 "Pastorale"
2. Choral Fantasy 
3. Piano Sonata #14 "Moonlight"
4. Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique"
5. Piano Concerto #1 
6. Violin Concerto 
7. Triple Concerto 
8. String Quartet #15
9. Missa Solemnis
10. Fidelio


----------



## Pat Fairlea

As this is Solo and Chamber thread, I'll just say the last 6 Piano Sonatas plus ... umm... four other pieces.


----------



## StDior

Favorite solo & chamber works only:
1	String Quartet #15 op.132
2	String Quartet #13 op.130
3	String Quartet #14 op.131
4	Piano Sonata #30 op. 109
5	Piano Sonata #28 op. 101
6	String Quartet #8 op.59/2
7	String Quartet #10 op.74 ("Harp")
8	String Quartet #16 op.135
9	Piano Trio op.97 ("Archduke")
10	Piano Trio op.70/1 ("Ghost")

+1	Violin Sonata #5 op.24 ("Spring")
+2	Piano Trio op.70/2


----------



## Ethereality

The first time I really listened to Beethoven, I was young and out camping and schooling for weeks at a big forest park/facility during the Summer. It was really laid-back and entertaining type of schooling, and I quickly got bored and would explore the acres and acres of forest campus and lake with my headphones. I also had a cute crush going for someone my age there. I would play lots of Beethoven, it was so soothing that I even got up in the middle of the night to put it on and it lured me to sleep on a random bench. It was really Beethoven's 6th that caught my attention so strongly, lots of nostalgia attached to that symphony and still to today remains my favorite.


----------



## Bruckner Anton

My top 10 goes like this
1. Symphony 3
2. String quartet op.131
3. Piano sonata op.111
4. Symphony 9
5. Violin Concerto
6. Piano sonata op.110
7. String quartet op.59-1
8. Piano sonata op.57
9. Violin sonata 9
10. Symphony 6


----------

